# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Deca Durabolin 50mg Organon

## judge_dread

The 50 mg version...

----------


## MichaelCC

nice - thanx for sharing pictures bro

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Nice pics.

----------


## Cornholio

Good grief that AV scared me.

----------


## eberasain

nice clear pics...

----------

